# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песня для свекрови от Амосова Михаила

## Amic

Про свекровь песен почти нет, все про тещу, песню назвал "Родительский вальс" .Под нее танцует жених с мамой и невеста с папой. если нужен минус -пишите.Песня на странице   
http://tamada-spb.narod.ru/music1.html

----------


## Ладушка

*Amic*,
 Браво! Хорошие песни! :Ok: 
 Буду благодарна за минус. :flower:

----------


## Михалыч.

Замечательные песни,вот бы их исполнить в моём селе.Если можете,то вышлите пожалуйста минусы.Спасибо.nikolai.selihov @yandex.ru

----------


## Пашка-Америка

*Amic*,
 Спасибо за песни!Класс!!!
Хочу попросить минус песни"Родительский вальс".
Заранее благодарю!С уважением,Паша.

----------


## гунька

*Amic*,
 Миш, спасибо за песню! :Pivo:  :flower:  Я тоже в очередь за минусочком! очень хочетсяяяяя!
vorobei501@mail.ru
Буду очень благодарна!

----------

